# Anyone have any Information Cummins Onan DKAE-3376110



## farmer1776 (Feb 25, 2018)

I am trying to determine some information about this Onan Genset see attached pictures, The unit does not have a voltage selector switch it has a place for one but the hole has grommet in it. Need to determine if it is single or three phase. I am thinking it is single phase but not 100% sure hoping someone knows the full breakdown of the serial, it has a Kubota V2203 engine in it. I know this much info so far it appears to be a 1999 year, Made in August and Plant code is 0 which is Minneapolis. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Post your full model and serial numbers.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

My guess from the photos an decal is it's wired single phase. The decal indicates it's a 12 lead machine so any voltage an phase can be made. If there is a load breaker on the unit and it has only two wires to it that indicates single phase as well. If there are 3 wires to the breaker then it will be wired 3 phase. You can reconnect it for your application but do not exceed the unit rating per the decal info.


----------

